
Zooko's Triangle - c0restraint
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooko%27s_triangle
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Blockchain technology has arguably progressed to the point that Zooko's
triangle can be solved.

If you're interested in learning more about a project that is giving this a
stab, check out Handshake.[0]

Here are some notes from a Handshake developer about Zooko's Triangle.

> Handshake is a decentralized, permission-less naming protocol compatible
> with DNS. We seek to solve Zooko's triangle through the use of a utxo-based
> blockchain, which manages the registration, renewal, and transfer of DNS
> top-level domains (TLDs). The initial goal is not to replace the DNS
> protocol but to replace the root zone file and the root servers with a
> decentralized, public commons. By tying name ownership to a utxo, and
> embedding DNS records into its metadata, a chain of trust can be created by
> a digital signature and verified by querying blockchain data. A
> decentralized network of validating peers anchors this chain of trust. The
> ultimate goal is to provide an alternative to existing Certificate
> Authorities.[1]

[0] [https://handshake.org](https://handshake.org) [1]
[https://github.com/WebOfTrustInfo/rwot8-barcelona/blob/maste...](https://github.com/WebOfTrustInfo/rwot8-barcelona/blob/master/topics-
and-advance-readings/handshake.md)

